# College is the worst thing I've ever done.



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

It absolutely sucks. I hate having to go to classes to see a bunch of people I don't know and don't care about and most of my classes are two or more goddang hours long (I have two that are from 6:00-8:45)

I'm taking 17 credits. And I frickin hate every second of it.

The stupid coin exchange gives me fake bloody money. The student services won't help me at all. I tried to make an appointment with the school psychologist but my parents CANNOT know about it so I asked them to e-mail me. Well, that was Thursday afternoon. Guess what hasn't shown up. 

It's almost SIX DOLLARS for one little side salad. The other day I got a chicken patty, a drink, and fries... and it was almost EIGHT DOLLARS are you kidding me.

I don't ever want to step foot in this place again. I hate it. It's completely useless and there's only two classes I actually like (human life and psychology). I wanted to be a science major but nope even then you have to take bull-hockey classes that you will never need again. 

I don't care what DOH or OMH or DOL or any of that stuff means. I don't care about the legality of treating people. I hate legal jargon and I hate introduction into human services with a passion.

Sometimes I think, you know what, it would be so much better if I just didn't exist. Then I wouldn't have to do this and someone who actually wants to do all this stupid crap can pay thousands of dollars for something they'll never need to use. 

I still have another book to buy (the bookstore lied to us all saying we needed one book for a certain class) and I refuse to do it. I hate the class and I don't care anymore.


----------

